# Goat cart pictures?



## Halkatla (Oct 19, 2014)

Does any of you train your goats to pull? Id love to see some pics or videos! Ive searched the whole of internet I think and I can find extremely little info or even pictures of it

I cant keep livestock at my current house, so ATM I live vicariously through anyone who share their goats online :lol: Kinda sad for a grown woman lol, but I count down the days till I'm done studying and can buy a more suiteable place to live!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I can't believe I did not see this thread before! Goat cart pictures are the best!

This one is from my nephew's birthday party. The goat pulling the cart is only 18 months old and this was only his second time ever to be hitched to anything. He did awesome! Since he was so young, we only had him pull kids around for maybe 20 minutes. He loved every second of it. 









This photo is of a two-year-old goat pulling kids around last April at the community Easter egg hunt.


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

How much weight do you think a goat could pull? Obviously it depends on the size of the goat so let's say a Boer or Nubian? Could they pull a cart with an adult in it or no?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

A mature goat can pull 1.5 times his own weight. They can't pull quite as much weight in a 2-wheeled cart as in a 4-wheeled wagon because part of the load from the 2-wheeled cart is transferred to the goat's back through the shafts.

My full-grown Alpine/Nubian wether is 200 lbs. and can pull an adult in a 2-wheeled cart without any effort at all. A healthy Boer or Nubian (or any other full-sized breed for that matter) should be able to do the same.


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Great. Thank you. 
A friend has talked of giving me his late wife's goat cart & harness. I haven't seen it yet but I hear it's very nice. 
Then I'll have to figure out how to train a goat to pull...


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

It's very easy to teach a goat to pull. Teaching him to drive is the trickier bit.


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat (Jan 9, 2015)

We are just in the training part of driving. We got our harness from my godfather.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

ooohh I would love to get my mini's to pull a tiny cart and sell tulips at the farmer's market!!!


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Redbarngoatfarm said:


> ooohh I would love to get my mini's to pull a tiny cart and sell tulips at the farmer's market!!!


Ohmigoodness!! That would be SO SO cute!! I would pay to see them.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

VVFarm said:


> Ohmigoodness!! That would be SO SO cute!! I would pay to see them.


You know - I take them for visits and people freak out and crowd around them taking selfies all the time - I would LOVE to make some money to help cover my farm costs! I'm going over to start another post on that...maybe a cart and something to sell would be a real idea!


----------



## martyna1114 (Jan 31, 2016)

I started teaching kodi to pull when he was 7 month old but I never put any weight on the cart...


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

What a cool cart Marty! Did you make it?


----------



## martyna1114 (Jan 31, 2016)

I actually borrowed it from a friend and she bought it at a market but I added on some clips to make it easier to latch the buckling on to


----------

